# Audio delay between TV and Stereo Receiver



## repoman75 (Jan 27, 2008)

Does anyone else have this problem? If you have the TV volume up, and your surround system going, the surrounds are like a 1/2 second delayed in broadcasting the sound, so there is an echo effect... any solutions? My TV receives it's audio from the HD box via red/white jacks.

The Receiver receives the audio from the HD box via digital optical.


----------



## ke3ju (Aug 18, 2006)

It's not as long as a half a second for me, but there is certainly a noticeable delay.

I'm running HDMI from the HR20-100 into the TV, and TOSLink from the TV to the Receiver. If I go TOSLink directly to the Receiver from the HR20 into the TV, there's no delay. The TV is a 40" Sammy LCD.

I always wondered if there was a Service Menu option on the TV to adjust the delay, but could never find any info on this.

Regards,
Ed


----------



## repoman75 (Jan 27, 2008)

ke3ju said:


> It's not as long as a half a second for me, but there is certainly a noticeable delay.
> 
> I'm running HDMI from the HR20-100 into the TV, and TOSLink from the TV to the Receiver. If I go TOSLink directly to the Receiver from the HR20 into the TV, there's no delay. The TV is a 40" Sammy LCD.
> 
> ...


I agree, it's barely noticeable, but does produce an echo effect.


----------



## jsr (Feb 4, 2008)

repoman75 said:


> Does anyone else have this problem? If you have the TV volume up, and your surround system going, the surrounds are like a 1/2 second delayed in broadcasting the sound, so there is an echo effect... any solutions? My TV receives it's audio from the HD box via red/white jacks.
> 
> The Receiver receives the audio from the HD box via digital optical.


Are you sure it is the receiver sound that is delayed and not the TV speakers? Usually, your TV takes time to process the image and it delays the audio accordingly. If you have a newer receiver then the solution is to set the receiver to also delay the audio.


----------



## GBFAN (Nov 13, 2006)

I have delay issues and just mute the TV. I have a Panasonic 50" connected via HDMI and an optical connection from the HR20 to my receiver.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

GBFAN said:


> I have delay issues and just mute the TV. I have a Panasonic 50" connected via HDMI and an optical connection from the HR20 to my receiver.


Ditto on both counts, TV sound turned down and optical connection straight from the HR20 to SONY A/V receiver.


----------



## repoman75 (Jan 27, 2008)

jsr said:


> Are you sure it is the receiver sound that is delayed and not the TV speakers? Usually, your TV takes time to process the image and it delays the audio accordingly. If you have a newer receiver then the solution is to set the receiver to also delay the audio.


It's one or the other...

And yes, I just mute my TV when I have my surround sound on but just wondering if anyone else had the problem and a solution.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

jsr said:


> Are you sure it is the receiver sound that is delayed and not the TV speakers? Usually, your TV takes time to process the image and it delays the audio accordingly. If you have a newer receiver then the solution is to set the receiver to also delay the audio.


You're correct, there are many TVs now with built-in (non-adjustable) audio delay to allow the video processing to "catch up". If you route the audio to an A/V receiver, the delay of course is not there so the audio comes earlier than the video. One of the (many) sources of sync issues with digital TV.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

With my TV (a Samsung LCD), the audio fed to the TV via the HDMI cable matches exactly the audio fed to my home theater receiver via an optical TOS-Link cable when watching any of the MPEG2 SD or HD channels, but when watching any MPEG4 HD channel the two outputs always differ by a few milliseconds. Not enough to be noticeable when comparing the audio to the picture, but enough to cause enough of an echo effect to make listening to both at the same time annoying.


----------

